# Wo BF3 kaufen?



## Fraggerick (28. Juli 2011)

Moinsen Jungs!

ich hab atm die wahl zwischen: http://www.amazon.de/EA-Battlefield...7DVM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1311844801&sr=8-1 und Battlefield 3: Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games

sind 20 euro unterschied. einmal das coole pack mit schrotflinte, fleechetgeschossen und mg und einmal das schwule päckchen mit schminke und kleidung 

irgendwas in mir sagt mir, das das mg und die fleechet ammo keine 20euro wert sind. ich steh in so spielen aber ungemein auf die flinten  

achja, weis einer von euch, was es damit auf sich hat? 





> Produktbeschreibungen
> Battlefield 3 Limited Edition: LEDIGLICH EIN ORIGIN (EA DOWNLOADER) DOWNLOAD CODE, mit dem das Spiel über Origin heruntergeladen werden kann. KEINE ECHTE WARENSENDUNG!


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (28. Juli 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> [...]
> achja, weis einer von euch, was es damit auf sich hat?
> 
> 
> ...



Du bekommt nix zugeschickt (Verpcklung, DVD, Handbuch etc.), nur nen Code per E-Mail den du dann in Origin eingibst, und das läd das Spiel für dich herunter (ähnlich wie in Steam)

Das Physikal Warfare Pack (Die extra Waffen) bekommste eh wenn de vorbestellst (zumindest bei den meisten Händlern und ich denk Amazon gehört dazu) Und wenn nicht, kurz nach Release bekommen es eh alle.

Battlefield 3: Physical Warfare Pack zeitexklusiv für Vorbesteller, nach Release des Spiels kostenlos für alle

=> Bei Amazon.co.uk = 20 € Billiger + Specact + Physikal Warfare


----------



## GRSnordicViking (31. Juli 2011)

Ich kann euch BF3 Limited Edition PC Digital Version für ORIGIN für 25€ besorgen!


----------



## Fraggerick (31. Juli 2011)

da kauf ichs lieber für 30 und hab dann ne version wo ich mir keinen kopf machen muss...


----------



## stawacz (9. August 2011)

vom laster gefallen...


----------



## Vordack (9. August 2011)

Ich habs mir auch bei amazon.co.uk vorbestellt.


----------



## iFlo (9. August 2011)

Wird es eigentlich Probleme geben, wenn ich mir die UK Version hole und dann mit jemanden online spielen möchte, der die deutsche Version hat oder ist das vollkommen egal? Bei der Xbox gibts auf jeden Fall solche Probleme


----------



## Fraggerick (9. August 2011)

pc: sollte kein problem sein. geht ja über die onlineplatform origin bzw das browserplugin für bf3.

*hust*guckmalda*hust* http://www.bfcom.org/content/442-battlefield-3-screenshots-zeigen-battlelog.html

solange die eu-version in deutschland nicht indiziert wird gibt es keinen grund warum die nicht in dtl gehen soll....


----------



## iFlo (9. August 2011)

Das hört sich gut an und darum bestell ichs mir jetzt mal bei amazon.uk vor


----------



## immortal15 (12. August 2011)

iFlo schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an und darum bestell ichs mir jetzt mal bei amazon.uk vor


 
wollte auch da bestellen aber leider hab ich keine kredit karte und nur wegen bf3 eine anschaffen ....naja ....


----------



## Fraggerick (12. August 2011)

nimm die von amazon, da haste gleich 20euro guthaben bei und alle tausend euro umsatz bekommste en 10euro gutschein UND das erste jahr ist für lau ^^ danach 19.99 im jahr. auch in ordnung.


----------

